# Windows does not shut-down properly



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

I've encounter with new and old computers running Win98 that cannot completely shut down. It will shut down to a point where it shows the "windows 98 logo and please wait while computer is shuting down" but does not display the black screen saying it's safe now to shut down". Therefore when I boot up the computer it will do a scan disk.

How can I correct this problem? this even happens to the newly fresh bought computers.

Is this a Windows98 bug?????


----------



## cartwheel (Nov 4, 1999)

yes Charlton it is a common error

do a search here for there are many links and advice , which of course you've probably already done (also MS has info)

[This message has been edited by cartwheel (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

If you're using Windows 98 Second Edition, make sure you've installed the shut down fix from Microsoft. If you're using any version of Windows 9x, restart in Safe Mode (by pressing F8 at the "Starting Windows 9x..." display before the startup logo) and check the Device Manager for extra devices. I've found that to fix 99% of shut down problems.


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Do you mean on the Device Manager tab I should check for device that are not working properly or duplication/unnessary device being loaded.

Thanks


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

First, are you running W98SE? Right click on MyComputer and select properties. What is the windows version# under the section titled System? If 4.10.2222A then get the shutdown patch for W98 Second Edition.

 W98SE Shutdown Patch 

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Thank you for the quick reply. What about the Window98 1st edition? how can I resolve this issue. Reinstall OS???


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

My personal suggestion is to press alt/ctrl/del and end all programs except explorer then try to shutdown. If it shuts down then it is probably related to a specific application that is running. Try just ending one different one each time to figure out the culprit. If after ending all programs it still does not shutdown then it is probably device related. Start with the programs and go from there.

This link should help also.
http://www.net-engineer.com/a_shtdwn.htm

BTW, Techguy meant to bootup Windows in SafeMode. Keep pressing F8 during the bootup. You will get a menu with 6 options. Take the SafeMode option. Then goto Device Manager. Start>Settings>CP>System>Device Manager. Click on the "+" signs next to Video Adapater and Monitor, etc and look for old monitors or video cards that are still listed and remove them. Obviously you need to be careful with what you remove but they should be obvious.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Happiness (Jan 6, 2001)

I have been having the same problem... I have windows 98 1st edition and have been through all possible help sites and books... I now find myself here... I have to seek technical advice as when I look in the Bootlog.txt file the last line says EndTerminate=KERNAL... I don't know what it means do you... and does yours show that... find it through files and folders search...


----------



## jlee4751 (Sep 7, 1999)

bhesson....

When you advised him to shut down everything except explorer, didn't you mean everything except explorer _AND_ systray?

BTW, administrator.....isn't there something wrong with the date and time displayed on this thread?.....or did Happiness pull this post forward from the archives? Just curious....still learning about the features of this forum.

[This message has been edited by jlee4751 (edited 01-06-2001).]

[This message has been edited by jlee4751 (edited 01-06-2001).]


----------



## ISEddie (Feb 5, 2001)

I have had this problem mostly with Win98se at work. I am running Win98 FS at home and the only time it would not shutdown was when there was a corrupt temp files on my hard drive. You need to keep in mind that the scandisk done when powering off at the Windows screen incorrectly is minimal. In order to fix these corrupt temp folders you need to run scandisk at the command prompt through F8 of the Windows setup screen. When it detects the corrupt Temp files, Just delete them and skip undo and do not run thorough unless you feel you need torun it. Then at the Desktop, run a windows scandisk because sometimes the DOS scandisk will not pickup everything. You would'nt think somthing as simple as running scandisk would help but it does. I have done this on Win98se because I find that the Free Space Count will go off on this operating system causing it not to shutdown because Windows is confused as to what is used and what is not on the hard drive and the scandisk in Dos will fix it.


----------



## Bobbys Girl (Feb 15, 2001)

Had the same problem with my Win 98 se...
After shutting down the power management in the bio's - that helped 98%. The other 2% is when I close out of Netscape and shut down immediatly... If I wait a minute it works fine! 
Good luck!


----------



## elk998 (Jan 26, 2001)

i have the same problem with win98 second edition. i tried to install the fix/patch but it didnot help me wat should i do?


----------



## Samanax (Mar 2, 2001)

For shutdown problems, you may want to read the following articles:
http://www.aumha.org/a/shutdown.htm http://www.aumha.org/a/shtdwnse.htm http://www.aumha.org/a/shtdwnme.htm http://www.pcforrest.freeserve.co.uk/se_shutdown.htm http://www.pcforrest.freeserve.co.uk/shutdown_errors.htm


----------

